# Chicken Taco ABT's



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2017)

*September 5th, 2017*

Whenever I make these, I just throw them together, no measuring or recipe to follow. 

*Ingredients*

Cooked Chicken breast shredded
Cream Cheese
Three cheese blend
Jalapenos
Bacon
Taco Seasoning
Cumin 
Dark Chili powder












Shred chicken, and add softened cream cheese, mix well







Add shredded cheese, mix will, soften in the microwave for twenty seconds if cheeses don;'t mix well.







Add taco seasoning







Mix







I do boats or canoe style ABT's







Cleaned these with a spoon.







Stuff







Wrap







Season lightly with Cumin and Dark Chili powder







Grab a beer







Smoke till done (used cherry on this)







Enjoy!


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 12, 2017)

SQWIB, Another great looking ABT !


----------



## griz400 (Sep 12, 2017)

we gonna have to call you Mr. ABT ....


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 9, 2018)

Look great simple and fast no "&[email protected]!-/ around just good food
Will try thanks for the idea


----------



## charlie3133 (Jan 19, 2018)

These look amazing. Roughly how long and at what temp?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 19, 2018)

Charlie, Honestly I'm not sure. I don't even bother with temps or time anymore when doing these on my GOSM. I may have posted temp and time on another Chicken Taco ABT thread, I have made these quite a bit over the years.

I guess a good starting point would be 250° for 2 hours, then check to see if the bacon has crisped up, you really only need to cook these till the bacon is the way you like it.


----------



## charlie3133 (Jan 19, 2018)

thank you for the info. I appreciate it


----------



## patrickleeleep (Feb 16, 2018)

Made these last night! So good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charlie3133 (Feb 19, 2018)

I have discovered that to give them an extra bite, take the pips and the guts you clean out of the peppers, blend them to a pulp and then mix in with the filling.


----------

